# Southeast Tx Duck Report



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

After the Duck season split, hunting has been very poor for me in southeast texas... Here is a list of places i have hunted after the split. Dam B-Tx point-Mud Bayou-Pace track-Salt bayou-Big hill-Lake Livingston. Anyone having good duck hunts in southeast tx?


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

We have a couple thousand acres of private marsh off whites ranch road and have been holding a ton of birds for the past few weeks but they are the smartest ducks I've ever hunted in my life. They are kicking my ***!!


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

Our rice field in china has been void of life since the split opener. one decent size group of geese bouncing around and seems like the pintails are running with them staying safe. one or two ponds holding some ducks but don't think the hunters leasing the fields in that area have been out hunting in some time now. Think i'm going back to fishing.


----------



## jwaltz (Aug 17, 2010)

DuckSlayer1989 said:


> After the Duck season split, hunting has been very poor for me in southeast texas... Here is a list of places i have hunted after the split. Dam B-Tx point-Mud Bayou-Pace track-Salt bayou-Big hill-Lake Livingston. Anyone having good duck hunts in southeast tx?


Sounds like you can't kill ducks anywhere! I'd try fishing if I were you.


----------



## Beaux (Oct 11, 2012)

It's been slow all over the east. Livingston has been pretty quite,


----------



## jwaltz (Aug 17, 2010)

DuckSlayer1989 said:


> After the Duck season split, hunting has been very poor for me in southeast texas... Here is a list of places i have hunted after the split. Dam B-Tx point-Mud Bayou-Pace track-Salt bayou-Big hill-Lake Livingston. Anyone having good duck hunts in southeast tx?





Beaux said:


> It's been slow all over the east. Livingston has been pretty quite,


Idk about that. I put in at this little subdivision yesterday and went about 500 yards to an island. Got on the other side and shot 4 limits!


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

The only place I have found worth hunting is about 30 miles east of tx...all the pintail you can handle


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

DuckSlayer1989 said:


> The only place I have found worth hunting is about 30 miles east of tx...all the pintail you can handle


Shhh, they will follow!


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

Lol...they won't find our honey hole with just 2 weeks left in the season


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

We hava a large pivate marsh between Winnie and Pt. Arthur that is holding plenty of birds. We are lucky because we have everything from moist ground habitat to deep water impoundments. Holding everything from divers to mallards. I will say it is tough to kill them from the blinds. Our best hunts have been setting up on marsh stools where the birds are holding.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics!


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

Pipkin Ranch and The drake plantation?


----------



## Fishin' Trip (Dec 16, 2010)

tokavi,
guy on the right in the last picture looks like bigfoot from Swamp People. is that right?

friend has some property out near hamshire. some shallow water, wet grassy ground, and deep water. Been very slow year out there


----------



## fishnfowler2 (Aug 19, 2013)

tokavi, looks like some of you boys still like using the locally made Yentzen call. Good call, have a couple myself.


----------



## Jacinto (Sep 14, 2013)

Got em pretty good my 4 hunts right around Christmas. East Matagorda. Spoonies, LOTS of bluebills, + occassional gadwalls & redheads, but also a lot of teal flying 1-5. If I had a swivel for a neck I coulda bagged mostly teal & avoided divers. 

Hunted Leon County to start this year, but on Sunday I'll be back in the marsh.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

DuckSlayer1989 said:


> Pipkin Ranch and The drake plantation?


Harlan and Ryan had the day off so I took them on a hunt at Pipkin Ranch Outfitters.


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

fishnfowler2 said:


> tokavi, looks like some of you boys still like using the locally made Yentzen call. Good call, have a couple myself.


Yep that is Harlan "Bigfoot" Hatcher. He and Ryan had a day off and I had a pond On Pipkin Ranch that was holding a good number of birds. I didn't expect to get on the mallards like that but they worked great and we shot well!


----------



## tokavi (May 6, 2006)

fishnfowler2 said:


> tokavi, looks like some of you boys still like using the locally made Yentzen call. Good call, have a couple myself.


All of our guides use Sureshot calls. Fletcher and Brad prefer the Yentzen style and they can make them sing! I use the newer Acrylic calls because I just can not get the tone right on the Yentzen. Charlie and Curtis at Sureshot have worked with us and custom tuned all our calls. I also us the Scecklebelly call. Love them!


----------



## TXGold (Oct 26, 2011)

tokavi,
Thanks for the hunt today. We all really enjoyed it. Just got back and see that your email and this handle line up to be the same guy. Again, many thanks.

Ryan


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

Not to bad of a morning. managed to bag 9 in a few hours at the nwr.


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

This has ben a skimmpy season. We traveled a FM west of Huntsville with several ponds on it and did not see a single ducks, where in years past, they held well.


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

Yeah your very correct. I cant seem to locate big numbers of ducks in southeast texas. Found a little spot in Louisiana that has many many ducks. I have seen pintails,mallards,teal,gadwall,spoonys and wigeons out there in the past few hunts.


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

Went hunting with pipkin ranch durning teal season. I must say I was very pleased with the service from the guide. I highly recommend.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

My son got these yesterday from public land, I drew him a map of our OLD mallard hole, told him to stay late for the green machines, they found the spot and once again he didn't listen. They were on their way out at 830, all were shot with feet down, said they landed quiet a few and could have been done earlier. Kinda cool to me as its been 15+yrs since I've been in there, he said it looked like it hasn't been used this yr, IF he would done as dad suggested I'm thinking they could have got the mallards.....>the times right<


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

tokavi said:


> Yep that is Harlan "Bigfoot" Hatcher. He and Ryan had a day off and I had a pond On Pipkin Ranch that was holding a good number of birds. I didn't expect to get on the mallards like that but they worked great and we shot well!


I'll bet Harlan is a 'hoot' to hunt with, all the Hatcher boys are good at what they do, a good friend worked with all them YRS back, said Harlen didn't wear shoes 20yrs ago, also said he was the strongest man he knew...


----------



## Brad Beaulieu (May 10, 2006)

DuckSlayer1989 said:


> Went hunting with pipkin ranch durning teal season. I must say I was very pleased with the service from the guide. I highly recommend.


 Thanks! Enjoyed having you out. See you next season and we'll do it again!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

wet dreams said:


> My son got these yesterday from public land, I drew him a map of our OLD mallard hole, told him to stay late for the green machines, they found the spot and once again he didn't listen. They were on their way out at 830, all were shot with feet down, said they landed quiet a few and could have been done earlier. Kinda cool to me as its been 15+yrs since I've been in there, he said it looked like it hasn't been used this yr, IF he would done as dad suggested I'm thinking they could have got the mallards.....>the times right<


Looks like I should have taken your advice! He had a good hunt.


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

We still have 13 days left of this season Jeremy, Lets go!


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

DuckSlayer1989 said:


> We still have 13 days left of this season Jeremy, Lets go!


I will be working for the next 12 days and its closed on Sundays.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

JFolm said:


> I will be working for the next 12 days and its closed on Sundays.


:rotfl: so now we're frowning about work


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> :rotfl: so now we're frowning about work


Hahahaha, frowning that the wma is closed on Sundays!


----------



## DuckSlayer1989 (Dec 27, 2013)

Hunted mud bayou in high island. Shot 0 ducks and 1 snow goose. All the ducks I seen were in the no hunting zone just east of the big bridge.


----------



## Jpaulp (Nov 14, 2012)

We had good hunts saturday and sunday off whites ranch road. Mainly spoonies and gadwall.


----------



## CaptTrojan (Apr 14, 2013)

Anyone hunted mud bayou unit latley??


----------

